# Better lighting



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a standard 20 gallon tank with low light plants, just some crypts. I'd like to give them a boost in growth so naturally that means better lighting. I am currently using an Aqueon light fixture with a generic T8 full spectrum light bulb, 15w.
There aren't any larger light bulbs.
What better bulb should I get? Would somehing like a Zoomed T5 be better?
I noticed the light strip doesn't have any sort of reflector in the housing. Is it worth the effort to make one? Not sure what to use.
I was also suggested trying 2 light fixtures but if I can avoid that unsightly proposition, the better


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

T5s are great because you can get twice as many in the same space as T8s... 2 T5s in that little tank maybe overkill though... If you are a DIY kinda guy then I would have two T5s but on seperate balasts and have the 2nd one come on for 4 hrs and the other the straight 10 hrs. The 4 hr light would be an 8k or 10k and the 10 hr light somewhere around 6500k or 6700k. That would give you great results.

If you want a quick answer that doesnt cost any more $, just use a single 6700k bulb for 12 hrs and in a 20g you should be able to grow most plants. You may not be ably to pull up dwarf sag for carpeting but you will have nice growth in the other plants.....

Just look for dark spots and avoid planting there....


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not positive but I think zoomed fixtures can only use zoomed bulbs. The t5 plant bulbs by zoomed are 5000k with a pink tint. They work fairly well but you will have better luck with a 6500k-6700k bulb. so Girth Vader is right. Just go buy a bulb for your existing fixture with this rating and your tank will take off.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, I ended up picking up a T8 Aqueon Floramax lightbulb.
http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/floramax-t8-fluorescent-lamp.htm
Judging by the wavelength, it should be the same as a Zoo Med Flora Sun which many people seem to enjoy from what I read online. Aqueon actually doesn't list the K rating on that bulb but it's got a slight pink tint to it so I'm thinking it's the same as the Flora Sun, which is actually in the 5000K range.
Some people don't like the color temp, I actually don't mind it at all and like it better than the wide spectrum one I had until now.
Would two light strips effectively give me twice the performance?


----------

